# I just had to share!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL a friend just sent this to me.


Edited to add:

Here's another LMAO


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol those were funny, i'm going to try the firecracker one on Morbius shhhh!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I won't tell........your secret is safe with me......but what if he sees the thread?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

ah man!!!!! The firecracker one was great!!!! I'll have to check and see if I have any firecrackers left from 4th of July!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thats terrible. someone could have been hurt... now that ive said that... omg too funny!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh I know someone could have ran right into the reaper and poked their eye out on that scythe. LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I just got to see the first one. I would have started crying and peeing my pants. I dont want to die!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good clips.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

those were funny thanks


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed them. I will keep my open for some more. Please feel free to share any funnies you have to share.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

that grim reaper one is an old one. I love the music. Much better than Bob Sagett doing high pitched voices over the top.

The firecracker one is pretty funny too. I feel sorry for that guy that was napping.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL. Those were great. I seriously think I would have had a heart attack if that were me with the firecracker stuck up my pants. Glad I am a light sleeper


----------

